# c&c alarmstufe rot unter win7



## Hardwell (25. Mai 2010)

servus ist es möglich das alte alarmstufe rot unter win7 64 bit zum laufen zum bekommen mit dem kopatiblitätsmodus oder so?


----------



## 1821984 (25. Mai 2010)

hi. bei mir läuft zumindest die 10 jahre Edition unter Vista 64 Bit! Ich würde das mal ausprobieren. Ich brauche da auch kein Komp. Modus. das läuft einfach so.


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Mai 2010)

Jap , das sollte laufen. Allerdings kann es sein , dass du Texturverfärbungen bekommst.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Juni 2010)

also bei mir läufts nicht immer wenn ich die installation starten will kommt ne fehlermeldung dass das programm kein 64 bit unterstützt kompatiblitätsmodus bringt aber auch nix!
weiß jmd rat?


----------



## DrSin (2. Juni 2010)

hast du den xp modus? wenn ja, da mal versuchen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

gab alarmstufe rot nicht kostenlos und kompatibel aus dem inet? von ea


----------



## DrSin (2. Juni 2010)

SmOOthr3D schrieb:


> gab alarmstufe rot nicht kostenlos und kompatibel aus dem inet? von ea


Nein, das war Tiberian Sun


----------

